# Stolen Cat (Need Advice)



## iJemzDesign (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello. My cat Marmalade has been stolen. I suspect someone living across the street from me has him due to his over dramatic reaction to seeing me handing out posters. People have also told me they suspect him as well as he tried to steal their cats. His cat has also been missing since Marmalade has been gone as his cat flap has been blocked. 

Nothing I have tried so far has worked. I have reported my boy missing on his chip. I have tried to speak to the man and he just starts shouting at me. I have ptsd related to abuse so I shut down when being shouted at. He won’t tell me that he has my cat or not just tells me not to worry, that he wouldn’t hurt my cat. 

(His cat has badly injured marmalade before. We thought he was going to go blind. Luckily he healed well and only has a barely noticeable scar on his nose and lip.)

His neighbours say they heard a cat crying in his flat when I was searching for him when he first went missing. There have also been several occasions when fighting cats are heard as well. Hopefully this stops if it is marmalade. I am really worried for him. 

I have handed out packets with his missing poster every week or two. With a letter, a little card of his poster and some stickers I drew of his face. So everyone in the area knows I’m looking for him. The local authorities won’t do anything unless Marmalde is seen in his window. Even though he was last spotted sitting outside his window according to next door. The man seems to know this as he keeps his black out blinds closed now... 24/7.

He acts very strange when he sees me through his window previously. He also acts strange when he sees me in the street. No one seems to be able to help me. I am not going to give up on my Marmie though. I need him back home with me. My ptsd has been terrible since he has been gone. I have no one due to my ptsd to help me. Now I don’t have my Marmie who used to keep my calm. Please help...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@iJemzDesign 
Hi,
I am not sure what you can do unless he is spotted or taken into the vet and your chip shows up. 
Maybe someone will see him in the flat peeking out behind the curtains and you can contact the police. Maybe walk by calling his name (as you are looking for him anyway) and he will come to the window.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Found this:


















Maybe contact the Police and report it as a theft or the above site for advice?


----------



## iJemzDesign (Jan 11, 2021)

Lurcherlad said:


> Found this:
> 
> View attachment 459919
> 
> ...


I already went this route and they refuse to help me at the moment. I need to see him in the window but the man keeps it blocked. Apparently hearing him meowing is not classed as evidence.. The window has been blocked with wood and a blind 24/7.


----------



## iJemzDesign (Jan 11, 2021)

Summercat said:


> @iJemzDesign
> Hi,
> I am not sure what you can do unless he is spotted or taken into the vet and your chip shows up.
> Maybe someone will see him in the flat peeking out behind the curtains and you can contact the police. Maybe walk by calling his name (as you are looking for him anyway) and he will come to the window.


I had a feeling this may be the case. Hopefully the man slips up and Marm is seen.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

iJemzDesign said:


> I already went this route and they refuse to help me at the moment. I need to see him in the window but the man keeps it blocked. Apparently hearing him meowing is not classed as evidence.. The window has been blocked with wood and a blind 24/7.


Ime it depends who you speak to at the Police so I'd keep trying. Some just don't take animal issues seriously.

I'd try the website in the meantime and try to get some advice on how to proceed.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2021)

The fact he screams at you says a lot
When he opened the door did you hear your cat? Or could the cat have come running out?


----------

